# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اگه پشت کنکوری بودی یا می خوای بشی

## fatimashokri76m

سلام دوستان گلم.من یک عدد کنکوری 95 هستم.همون موقع که کنکورمودادم میدونستم اون چیزی که میخوام (پزشکی هدفمه)درنمیام .برا همین برنامه چیدم برا سال بعد.رتبه ها که اومد 9000 شدم .کلی گریه و زاری کردم.بعد مدتی عزمم جزم شد برا سال بعد.اومدم اینجا تا کلی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم از دبیر کتاب و دی وی دی و برنامه ریزیو خلاصه سعی کردم سال بعدو با دید بهتر بخونم.من چون توی شهرم دبیر درست حسابی و از قضا مشاور کاربلد و خلاصه اون امکاناتی که بچه های شهرای بزرگ دارن رو ندارم تنها کاری که تونستم بکنم این بود که از طریق همین فضای مجازی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم.اما الان یکم دودل شدم !ینی این همه مصمم بودم برا سال بعد الان دچار تزلزل شدم!هی به خودم میگم انتخاب رشته کنم برم !بعدش بخونم برای پزشکی!هی میگم نه اگه میخوای همین الان تلاشتو بکن!میدونم شاید شما هم دچار همچین شرایطس شدینه !خواهش میکنم بگین راه درست از نظر شما کدومه!ازوقتی نتایج اومده و کلی پشت کنکوری شکست خورده رو میبینم احساس میکنم شاید این اتفاق هم برای من بیفته .خانوادم میگن انتخاب رشته کن وبرو .مثلا برو دبیری!وبعد کنکور بده برای پزشکی!من تا اون موقع میمیرم خو....حالا به نظرتون چیکار کنم !من اراده ی موندن دارم !ولی چون رتبه ی امسالم 9000 هستش خونوادم میگن فوقش سال بعد بشی 4000.آیا این حرف درسته؟!نظرتونو بگین !اصلا هرچی میخواین بگین!ناراحت نمیشم .بالاخره باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم.نمیخوام شکست بخورم باز.
پ ن:آیا میتونم واقعا از 9000 زیر 1000شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوالم خیلی مسخرس ولی خب میخوام بدونم کسایی بودن که سال اول رتبشون داغون بوده ولی سال بعد ترکونده باشن؟؟!؟!

----------


## mrj1376

اره چرا که ن؟؟ از این ادما زیاده ک سال اول خراب کردن ولی سال بعد بهترین رتبه رو اوردن

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> اره چرا که ن؟؟ از این ادما زیاده ک سال اول خراب کردن ولی سال بعد بهترین رتبه رو اوردن


اگه بمونم وبد بشم ؟!؟؟!!؟!!خانوادم میگن نمون چون ممکنه دوبرابر بشی

----------


## politician

> سلام دوستان گلم.من یک عدد کنکوری 95 هستم.همون موقع که کنکورمودادم میدونستم اون چیزی که میخوام (پزشکی هدفمه)درنمیام .برا همین برنامه چیدم برا سال بعد.رتبه ها که اومد 9000 شدم .کلی گریه و زاری کردم.بعد مدتی عزمم جزم شد برا سال بعد.اومدم اینجا تا کلی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم از دبیر کتاب و دی وی دی و برنامه ریزیو خلاصه سعی کردم سال بعدو با دید بهتر بخونم.من چون توی شهرم دبیر درست حسابی و از قضا مشاور کاربلد و خلاصه اون امکاناتی که بچه های شهرای بزرگ دارن رو ندارم تنها کاری که تونستم بکنم این بود که از طریق همین فضای مجازی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم.اما الان یکم دودل شدم !ینی این همه مصمم بودم برا سال بعد الان دچار تزلزل شدم!هی به خودم میگم انتخاب رشته کنم برم !بعدش بخونم برای پزشکی!هی میگم نه اگه میخوای همین الان تلاشتو بکن!میدونم شاید شما هم دچار همچین شرایطس شدینه !خواهش میکنم بگین راه درست از نظر شما کدومه!ازوقتی نتایج اومده و کلی پشت کنکوری شکست خورده رو میبینم احساس میکنم شاید این اتفاق هم برای من بیفته .خانوادم میگن انتخاب رشته کن وبرو .مثلا برو دبیری!وبعد کنکور بده برای پزشکی!من تا اون موقع میمیرم خو....حالا به نظرتون چیکار کنم !من اراده ی موندن دارم !ولی چون رتبه ی امسالم 9000 هستش خونوادم میگن فوقش سال بعد بشی 4000.آیا این حرف درسته؟!نظرتونو بگین !اصلا هرچی میخواین بگین!ناراحت نمیشم .بالاخره باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم.نمیخوام شکست بخورم باز.
> پ ن:آیا میتونم واقعا از 9000 زیر 1000شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوالم خیلی مسخرس ولی خب میخوام بدونم کسایی بودن که سال اول رتبشون داغون بوده ولی سال بعد ترکونده باشن؟؟!؟!


اوجاقلوسال سوم کنکوردادباامکانات کم آخرش علوم پزشکی ایران قبول شدپس داریم چنین کسایی

----------


## mahdi7798

دقیقا مثل شمام .....  دو دل هستم که برم یا بمونم؟؟..... با 9000 خیلی می ترسم بمونم

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*رتبه یک ریاضی هشتاد و هشت


البته مشاورام از این مثالا زیاد دارن سخنرانی های افشار و پوردستمالچی   را دان کن گوش کن   مگه میشه نباشه*

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> دقیقا مثل شمام .....  دو دل هستم که برم یا بمونم؟؟..... با 9000 خیلی می ترسم بمونم


شمام 9000شدی؟

----------


## Dayi javad

خودت تردید داری بعد توقع داری راهو یک کنکوری یا پشت کنکوری بهت نشون بده !!

البته بزار ی چیزایی بگم ! 

سال 98 کنکور تقریبا اگ برگزار هم بشه با این کنکورا متفاوت خواهد بود ! از تغییرات کتاب های و .... بگیر تا معلوم نبودن سر نوشت معدل و...

سال 98 شمایی ک چن سال داری یک اندامکو ب نام لیزوزوم میخونی دیگ این اسم براش کاربردی نداره و باید با یک اسم دیگ بشناسیش ! این ینی تغییرات خیلی و اون موقع برای ما ک درسامون طوری دیگ بوده سخت تر میشه !

ولی اینکه خودت تردید داری ک بتونی رتبتو بهتر بکنی یا نه خیلی بد !

هیشکی جز خودت نمیدونه تو وانایی رتبه برتر شدنو داری یا نه !

اگ تردید داری ب ارادت و هدفت سعی کن یک رشته خوب بری که حداقل کمی بهش علاقه داشته باشی و اگر نشد دوباره کنکور بدی تا آخر همونو ادامه بدی !

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان گلم.من یک عدد کنکوری 95 هستم.همون موقع که کنکورمودادم میدونستم اون چیزی که میخوام (پزشکی هدفمه)درنمیام .برا همین برنامه چیدم برا سال بعد.رتبه ها که اومد 9000 شدم .کلی گریه و زاری کردم.بعد مدتی عزمم جزم شد برا سال بعد.اومدم اینجا تا کلی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم از دبیر کتاب و دی وی دی و برنامه ریزیو خلاصه سعی کردم سال بعدو با دید بهتر بخونم.من چون توی شهرم دبیر درست حسابی و از قضا مشاور کاربلد و خلاصه اون امکاناتی که بچه های شهرای بزرگ دارن رو ندارم تنها کاری که تونستم بکنم این بود که از طریق همین فضای مجازی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم.اما الان یکم دودل شدم !ینی این همه مصمم بودم برا سال بعد الان دچار تزلزل شدم!هی به خودم میگم انتخاب رشته کنم برم !بعدش بخونم برای پزشکی!هی میگم نه اگه میخوای همین الان تلاشتو بکن!میدونم شاید شما هم دچار همچین شرایطس شدینه !خواهش میکنم بگین راه درست از نظر شما کدومه!ازوقتی نتایج اومده و کلی پشت کنکوری شکست خورده رو میبینم احساس میکنم شاید این اتفاق هم برای من بیفته .خانوادم میگن انتخاب رشته کن وبرو .مثلا برو دبیری!وبعد کنکور بده برای پزشکی!من تا اون موقع میمیرم خو....حالا به نظرتون چیکار کنم !من اراده ی موندن دارم !ولی چون رتبه ی امسالم 9000 هستش خونوادم میگن فوقش سال بعد بشی 4000.آیا این حرف درسته؟!نظرتونو بگین !اصلا هرچی میخواین بگین!ناراحت نمیشم .بالاخره باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم.نمیخوام شکست بخورم باز.
> پ ن:آیا میتونم واقعا از 9000 زیر 1000شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوالم خیلی مسخرس ولی خب میخوام بدونم کسایی بودن که سال اول رتبشون داغون بوده ولی سال بعد ترکونده باشن؟؟!؟!


من یکی دوستام پارسال 48هزار بود. امسال شد 12 هزار

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> خودت تردید داری بعد توقع داری راهو یک کنکوری یا پشت کنکوری بهت نشون بده !!
> 
> البته بزار ی چیزایی بگم ! 
> 
> سال 98 کنکور تقریبا اگ برگزار هم بشه با این کنکورا متفاوت خواهد بود ! از تغییرات کتاب های و .... بگیر تا معلوم نبودن سر نوشت معدل و...
> 
> سال 98 شمایی ک چن سال داری یک اندامکو ب نام لیزوزوم میخونی دیگ این اسم براش کاربردی نداره و باید با یک اسم دیگ بشناسیش ! این ینی تغییرات خیلی و اون موقع برای ما ک درسامون طوری دیگ بوده سخت تر میشه !
> 
> ولی اینکه خودت تردید داری ک بتونی رتبتو بهتر بکنی یا نه خیلی بد !
> ...


نه نه من تردید ندارم اگه بمونم خیلی تلاش میکنم 
من میگم خانوادم خیلی دلسردم میکنن.و من از این میترسم...خب میگن تو الان 9000 سال یعد شاید بشی 4000!!!!از این حرفا !؟منم از این حرفا واقعا استرس میگیرم خب بهم حق بدین...

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD


خودت تردید داری بعد توقع داری راهو یک کنکوری یا پشت کنکوری بهت نشون بده !!

البته بزار ی چیزایی بگم ! 

سال 98 کنکور تقریبا اگ برگزار هم بشه با این کنکورا متفاوت خواهد بود ! از تغییرات کتاب های و .... بگیر تا معلوم نبودن سر نوشت معدل و...

سال 98 شمایی ک چن سال داری یک اندامکو ب نام لیزوزوم میخونی دیگ این اسم براش کاربردی نداره و باید با یک اسم دیگ بشناسیش ! این ینی تغییرات خیلی و اون موقع برای ما ک درسامون طوری دیگ بوده سخت تر میشه !

ولی اینکه خودت تردید داری ک بتونی رتبتو بهتر بکنی یا نه خیلی بد !

هیشکی جز خودت نمیدونه تو وانایی رتبه برتر شدنو داری یا نه !

اگ تردید داری ب ارادت و هدفت سعی کن یک رشته خوب بری که حداقل کمی بهش علاقه داشته باشی و اگر نشد دوباره کنکور بدی تا آخر همونو ادامه بدی !


اقا جواد عزیز  دل 

خیلی هم دوستانو نترسون از سال 48 تا حالا میخواد جای   کنکور و معدل بگیره   و کتاب زیست مثلا اونوقت   دو تا سیصد صفحه بوده   

اما حالا  هم کنکور همون کنکوره  و  کتابم  شده یه دونه صد صفحه ای برا سال دوم  (اخه قدیم گیاهی جانوری جدا بوده) 
دوستان با خیال  نود و نه درصد   برای کنکور هزار و چهار صدم  میتونید  برنامه ریزی کنید و اون یه درصدشم  مربوط به بیدار شدن از خواب مسئولین و گرفتن تصمیماته جدیده  که یهویی میگیرن  و اون توی همه ی امور صدق میکنه و نمونه اش همین چند روز پیش که  مهندسای نفت ایرانی رو دارن تعدیل میکنن و خارجی ثبت نام میکنن و  برا همین مجلسم صداش در اومد البته که دوستان مجلس هم خیلی بیدار نیستند   قبلا جلساتشونو  نشون میدا د   یه بار که مردم دیدند همه سر جلسه خوابشونبرده دیگه  پخش نکردن       خخخخ

بچه های گل    امید امید امید    تلاش تلاش تلاش    توکل توکل توکل*

----------


## Dayi javad

> نه نه من تردید ندارم اگه بمونم خیلی تلاش میکنم 
> من میگم خانوادم خیلی دلسردم میکنن.و من از این میترسم...خب میگن تو الان 9000 سال یعد شاید بشی 4000!!!!از این حرفا !؟منم از این حرفا واقعا استرس میگیرم خب بهم حق بدین...


به نظر من 10 سال دیگ ب خودت لعنت و نفرین بفرستی بهتر از این 5 سال دیگ خانواده رو مورد سرزنش قرار بدی !

من طوری پیش رفتم ک اگر قرار باش شکستو قبول کنم هیچ بهانه ای ندارم ک بگم خانوادم مقصر بودن ! چون خودم رفتم ! ولی متاسفانه هنوزم موفق نشدم !

ول خب حداقل دلم خوش راهیو میرم ک خودم میخوام!

در مورد شما هم اگ واقعا تلاش میکنی و میتونی تغییر کنی خب بحثش فرق میکنه !

ولی ب قول خانواده اگ رتبه 9 هزارو 4 هزار کنی فایده نداره !

----------


## Dayi javad

> *
> اقا جواد عزیز  دل 
> 
> خیلی هم دوستانو نترسون از سال 48 تا حالا میخواد جای   کنکور و معدل بگیره   و کتاب زیست مثلا اونوقت   دو تا سیصد صفحه بوده   
> 
> اما حالا  هم کنکور همون کنکوره  و  کتابم  شده یه دونه صد صفحه ای برا سال دوم  (اخه قدیم گیاهی جانوری جدا بوده) 
> دوستان با خیال  نود و نه درصد   برای کنکور هزار و چهار صدم  میتونید  برنامه ریزی کنید و اون یه درصدشم  مربوط به بیدار شدن از خواب مسئولین و گرفتن تصمیماته جدیده  که یهویی میگیرن  و اون توی همه ی امور صدق میکنه و نمونه اش همین چند روز پیش که  مهندسای نفت ایرانی رو دارن تعدیل میکنن و خارجی ثبت نام میکنن و  برا همین مجلسم صداش در اومد البته که دوستان مجلس هم خیلی بیدار نیستند   قبلا جلساتشونو  نشون میدا د   یه بار که مردم دیدند همه سر جلسه خوابشونبرده دیگه  پخش نکردن       خخخخ
> 
> بچه های گل    امید امید امید    تلاش تلاش تلاش    توکل توکل توکل*


هر کار کنی برای کسی که این طور درس خونده سخت ! 

من نگفتم غیر ممکن گفتم سخت میشه !

اینجا ایران از فردا هم کسی خبر نداره ک چی بشه و چیکار بکنن !

----------


## sajad564

> *
> اقا جواد عزیز  دل 
> 
> خیلی هم دوستانو نترسون از سال 48 تا حالا میخواد جای   کنکور و معدل بگیره   و کتاب زیست مثلا اونوقت   دو تا سیصد صفحه بوده   
> 
> اما حالا  هم کنکور همون کنکوره  و  کتابم  شده یه دونه صد صفحه ای برا سال دوم  (اخه قدیم گیاهی جانوری جدا بوده) 
> دوستان با خیال  نود و نه درصد   برای کنکور هزار و چهار صدم  میتونید  برنامه ریزی کنید و اون یه درصدشم  مربوط به بیدار شدن از خواب مسئولین و گرفتن تصمیماته جدیده  که یهویی میگیرن  و اون توی همه ی امور صدق میکنه و نمونه اش همین چند روز پیش که  مهندسای نفت ایرانی رو دارن تعدیل میکنن و خارجی ثبت نام میکنن و  برا همین مجلسم صداش در اومد البته که دوستان مجلس هم خیلی بیدار نیستند   قبلا جلساتشونو  نشون میدا د   یه بار که مردم دیدند همه سر جلسه خوابشونبرده دیگه  پخش نکردن       خخخخ
> 
> بچه های گل    امید امید امید    تلاش تلاش تلاش    توکل توکل توکل*


ن این دفه مث اینکه قراره تغعیرات اساسیه

----------


## novinalamolhoda

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


ن این دفه مث اینکه قراره تغعیرات اساسیه


چند ساله تغییرات اساسیه   خخخخ*

----------


## fatimashokri76m

از شماها کسی پشت کنکوری بوده ؟اصن راضی بودین؟؟؟

----------


## politician

کنکور98که کلی تغییرمیکنه واقعاجرئت میخوادکسی برااون موقع بخونه وقتی یه خط کتاب تغییرمیکنه همون کلی میپیچونن وسوال جدیدمیدن که مشابه اون توهیچ کنکوری نبوده درحالیکه الآن بیش ترسوالاتکراریه یعنی دست طراح کامل بازمیشه حالاهنوزدوسال مونده که براچی برای98بحث میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## varesh

خیلی ها بودن ک سال اول خراب کردم و بعدش ترکوندن میشناسم ادمی ک سال اول 30هزار شده و سال دومش 600منطقه دو ازاین موردا تا دلت بخواد هست بستگی داره ک تو چقدر تلاش کنی و فکر های منفی نداشته باشی همه اون هایی ک نتیجه نگرفتن حتما یه جای کارشون اشکال داشته خودشونم میدونن

----------


## raha..

> سلام دوستان گلم.من یک عدد کنکوری 95 هستم.همون موقع که کنکورمودادم میدونستم اون چیزی که میخوام (پزشکی هدفمه)درنمیام .برا همین برنامه چیدم برا سال بعد.رتبه ها که اومد 9000 شدم .کلی گریه و زاری کردم.بعد مدتی عزمم جزم شد برا سال بعد.اومدم اینجا تا کلی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم از دبیر کتاب و دی وی دی و برنامه ریزیو خلاصه سعی کردم سال بعدو با دید بهتر بخونم.من چون توی شهرم دبیر درست حسابی و از قضا مشاور کاربلد و خلاصه اون امکاناتی که بچه های شهرای بزرگ دارن رو ندارم تنها کاری که تونستم بکنم این بود که از طریق همین فضای مجازی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم.اما الان یکم دودل شدم !ینی این همه مصمم بودم برا سال بعد الان دچار تزلزل شدم!هی به خودم میگم انتخاب رشته کنم برم !بعدش بخونم برای پزشکی!هی میگم نه اگه میخوای همین الان تلاشتو بکن!میدونم شاید شما هم دچار همچین شرایطس شدینه !خواهش میکنم بگین راه درست از نظر شما کدومه!ازوقتی نتایج اومده و کلی پشت کنکوری شکست خورده رو میبینم احساس میکنم شاید این اتفاق هم برای من بیفته .خانوادم میگن انتخاب رشته کن وبرو .مثلا برو دبیری!وبعد کنکور بده برای پزشکی!من تا اون موقع میمیرم خو....حالا به نظرتون چیکار کنم !من اراده ی موندن دارم !ولی چون رتبه ی امسالم 9000 هستش خونوادم میگن فوقش سال بعد بشی 4000.آیا این حرف درسته؟!نظرتونو بگین !اصلا هرچی میخواین بگین!ناراحت نمیشم .بالاخره باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم.نمیخوام شکست بخورم باز.
> پ ن:آیا میتونم واقعا از 9000 زیر 1000شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوالم خیلی مسخرس ولی خب میخوام بدونم کسایی بودن که سال اول رتبشون داغون بوده ولی سال بعد ترکونده باشن؟؟!؟!


سلام عزیزم 
اگر واقعا تصمیم موندن داری اعتماد به نفست را ببر بالا مطمئن باش میتونی موفق بشی فقط کافیه ی کوچولو تلاش کنی
گفتی امکانات فوق العاده نداری باید بهت بگم حداقل 60 درصد بچه های کنکوری امکانات فوق العاده ندارن واز اون 40 درصدی که امکانات خوب دارنفق 10 درصد از افراد از امکاناتشان استفاده میکنن
حالا این همه آدم میان کنکور میدن (مثلا 500هزار نفر) از این بین 450000نفر سیاهی لشکرند
پس 50000نفر کنکوری واقعی داریم ...
از این 50000نفر 25 هزار نفر روش صحیح مطالعه را بلد نیستند
پس 25000کنکوری داریم
از این 25000 تا 13000 نفر خیلی میخونن اما منبع درستی ندارن
12000نفر
که از بین اینها 10000نفر استرس شدید باعث میشه موفق نشن
خب حالا شما برای اینکه موفق بشی باید با این 2000داوطلب کنکور رقابت کنی...
باید بهتر وبیشتر از اونا بخونی و تلاش کنی 
اعتماد به نفست از اونا بیشتر باشه 
و استرست کمتر 
حالا ببین اگر این شرایط را داری یا میتونی ایجاد کنی بمون...

----------


## politician

> خیلی ها بودن ک سال اول خراب کردم و بعدش ترکوندن میشناسم ادمی ک سال اول 30هزار شده و سال دومش 600منطقه دو ازاین موردا تا دلت بخواد هست بستگی داره ک تو چقدر تلاش کنی و فکر های منفی نداشته باشی همه اون هایی ک نتیجه نگرفتن حتما یه جای کارشون اشکال داشته خودشونم میدونن


دیگه کنکوراینقدرهم فضایی نیست که... کسی که سی هزارمیشه پایش خیلی ضعیفه الآن ترازبالاهای زیادی نمیتونن زیرهزاربرسن بعدچطورمیشه باپایه ی فوق ضعیف تویه سال زیرهزارشه چنین کسی اول بایدکتابایی مث سیرتاپیازکارکنه بعدکتابای پیشرفته ترکه همین کلی زمان بره این رفیق معرفی کن تابشناسیمش

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> خیلی ها بودن ک سال اول خراب کردم و بعدش ترکوندن میشناسم ادمی ک سال اول 30هزار شده و سال دومش 600منطقه دو ازاین موردا تا دلت بخواد هست بستگی داره ک تو چقدر تلاش کنی و فکر های منفی نداشته باشی همه اون هایی ک نتیجه نگرفتن حتما یه جای کارشون اشکال داشته خودشونم میدونن


من برای خانوادم مثال میزنم اونایی که موفق شدنو ولی اونا میگن که این یه تعداد معدوده وهمش میگن خیلیا موفق نشدن . من کلا سرکوب شدمه انگار اختیار زندگی خودمم ندارم .میگن برو پرستاری دبیری چه میدونم میگن برو دانشگاه ریسک نکن بعدا بخون برا کنکور.ولی من ارادشو دارم میدونم که میتونم اما نمیدونم چطور خودمو بهشون ثابت کنم .خواهش میکنم اگه راهکاری دارین بگین .درسمم خوبه ها به خاطر یه سری بی تجربی این طور شدم ....

----------


## Uncertain

> از شماها کسی پشت کنکوری بوده ؟اصن راضی بودین؟؟؟


بله من بودم سال اول 7200 شدم امسال 4600 با کلی تلاش واقعا تلاش کردم درصدامم میزارم نمیگم همه سعیمو کردم ولی 80 درصد توانمو گذاشتم من تو مدرسه شاگرد ممتاز بودم سال چهارم از ریاضی اومدم تجربی به امید پزشکی ولی همینطور که میبینی پشت کنکور موندن فرقی برام نداشت همون رشته های پارسالو میارم فقط شهرش عوض میشه احتمالا ادب:47 عربی:55 دینی:62 زبان:37 ریاضی:25 زیستا:43 فیزیک:44 شیمی:43 اینم درصدام اگه میخوای وایستی باید واقعا اماده یه رقابت خیلی خیلی سخت باشی رقبا هر سال قوی تر میشن پارسال با درصدای من رتبه حداقل زیر 3000 شده بودن و حتی خیلی کمتر منم پارسال با قدرت شروع کردم ولی نتیجش این شد نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم واقعا جدی تصمیم بگیر ببین توان 10-12 ساعت درس خوندنو داری یا نه کمتر ازین به درد نمیخوره نتیجش میشه مث من تازه من روزی 8-9 ساعت میخوندم گاهی حتی بیشتر باید الان یه عده بهت انگیزه میدن میگن وایستا بهتر میشی تو هم ممکنه جوزده بشی اینجوری نباش پشت کنکور سخته خصوصا اگه خانوادت همراهت نباشن فکراتو بکن و منطقی تصمیم بگیر حتی به سختیای پزشکیم فکر کن همه ادمای موفق دنیا یا ایران پزشک نیستن ولی اگه واقعا مصصم هستی از شهریور با قدرت شروع کن

----------


## raha..

> دیگه کنکوراینقدرهم فضایی نیست که... کسی که سی هزارمیشه پایش خیلی ضعیفه الآن ترازبالاهای زیادی نمیتونن زیرهزاربرسن بعدچطورمیشه باپایه ی فوق ضعیف تویه سال زیرهزارشه چنین کسی اول بایدکتابایی مث سیرتاپیازکارکنه بعدکتابای پیشرفته ترکه همین کلی زمان بره این رفیق معرفی کن تابشناسیمش


یکی از دوستای من پارسال همه ی درصد هاش منفی بود امسال همه ی درصد هاش بالای 65 بود....

----------


## raha..

منم ی کوچولو امسال خوندم شدم 4600
کنکور خیلی آسونه سختش نکن عزیزم...

----------


## Ollare

بنظرمن برو.چیزی که باعث موفقیت میشه رشته نیست غیرت وجربزست.
یک مثال میزنم بقیشوخودت متوجه میشی 
زهراسمیعی عارف دبیردین وزندگیه.تاجاییکه من میدونم سه جلدکتاب نوشته.دینی جامع+پاسخ+خط ویژه.
شماتصورکن درهرسال 5000جلد فقط دینی جامعش چاپ بشه(که قطعن خیلی بیشتره)وفرض میکنیم ازهرجلدبهش ده هزارتومن میدن.میشه 50تومن!بقیه کتاباشم حساب کنی یک عددکلفتی درمیاد!
طراحی سوالات گاج رو هم اضافه کن.پاسخ نامه ی دینی مهروماه روهم حساب کن.دینوزندگی دوردنیاروهم حساب کن!پولی که ازاموزش پرورش میگیره هم حساب کن
همه ایناروحساب کنی پولی میشه که خیلی زیاده.شایدازیک پزشکی متخصص بیشتربشه!

اوازدهل ازدورخوش است معلوم نیست سال دوم چ اتفاقی میفته.البته این ب این معنی نیست اگه کسی سال دوم بمونه موفق نمیشه.بودن وهستن کسایی که شدن.

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> یکی از دوستای من پارسال همه ی درصد هاش منفی بود امسال همه ی درصد هاش بالای 65 بود....


واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## konkur9596

> سلام دوستان گلم.من یک عدد کنکوری 95 هستم.همون موقع که کنکورمودادم میدونستم اون چیزی که میخوام (پزشکی هدفمه)درنمیام .برا همین برنامه چیدم برا سال بعد.رتبه ها که اومد 9000 شدم .کلی گریه و زاری کردم.بعد مدتی عزمم جزم شد برا سال بعد.اومدم اینجا تا کلی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم از دبیر کتاب و دی وی دی و برنامه ریزیو خلاصه سعی کردم سال بعدو با دید بهتر بخونم.من چون توی شهرم دبیر درست حسابی و از قضا مشاور کاربلد و خلاصه اون امکاناتی که بچه های شهرای بزرگ دارن رو ندارم تنها کاری که تونستم بکنم این بود که از طریق همین فضای مجازی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم.اما الان یکم دودل شدم !ینی این همه مصمم بودم برا سال بعد الان دچار تزلزل شدم!هی به خودم میگم انتخاب رشته کنم برم !بعدش بخونم برای پزشکی!هی میگم نه اگه میخوای همین الان تلاشتو بکن!میدونم شاید شما هم دچار همچین شرایطس شدینه !خواهش میکنم بگین راه درست از نظر شما کدومه!ازوقتی نتایج اومده و کلی پشت کنکوری شکست خورده رو میبینم احساس میکنم شاید این اتفاق هم برای من بیفته .خانوادم میگن انتخاب رشته کن وبرو .مثلا برو دبیری!وبعد کنکور بده برای پزشکی!من تا اون موقع میمیرم خو....حالا به نظرتون چیکار کنم !من اراده ی موندن دارم !ولی چون رتبه ی امسالم 9000 هستش خونوادم میگن فوقش سال بعد بشی 4000.آیا این حرف درسته؟!نظرتونو بگین !اصلا هرچی میخواین بگین!ناراحت نمیشم .بالاخره باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم.نمیخوام شکست بخورم باز.
> پ ن:آیا میتونم واقعا از 9000 زیر 1000شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوالم خیلی مسخرس ولی خب میخوام بدونم کسایی بودن که سال اول رتبشون داغون بوده ولی سال بعد ترکونده باشن؟؟!؟!


سلام دوست من.چرا خودتو اذیت میکنی؟اگه ارادشو داری بمون.من خودم پارسال 42000 شدم.امسال شدم 13000.نمیگم ترکوندم ولی خیلی رشد کردم.اگه جدی تر میخوندم امسال پزشکی رو قبول بودم.امسالم همه ی تلاشمو میکنم.بازم تصمیم نهایی با خودته.موفق باشی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> بنظرمن برو.چیزی که باعث موفقیت میشه رشته نیست غیرت وجربزست.
> یک مثال میزنم بقیشوخودت متوجه میشی 
> زهراسمیعی عارف دبیردین وزندگیه.تاجاییکه من میدونم سه جلدکتاب نوشته.دینی جامع+پاسخ+خط ویژه.
> شماتصورکن درهرسال 5000جلد فقط دینی جامعش چاپ بشه(که قطعن خیلی بیشتره)وفرض میکنیم ازهرجلدبهش ده هزارتومن میدن.میشه 50تومن!بقیه کتاباشم حساب کنی یک عددکلفتی درمیاد!
> طراحی سوالات گاج رو هم اضافه کن.پاسخ نامه ی دینی مهروماه روهم حساب کن.دینوزندگی دوردنیاروهم حساب کن!پولی که ازاموزش پرورش میگیره هم حساب کن
> همه ایناروحساب کنی پولی میشه که خیلی زیاده.شایدازیک پزشکی متخصص بیشتربشه!
> 
> اوازدهل ازدورخوش است معلوم نیست سال دوم چ اتفاقی میفته.البته این ب این معنی نیست اگه کسی سال دوم بمونه موفق نمیشه.بودن وهستن کسایی که شدن.


موفقیت برای من به معنی پول دار شدن نیست.چون اصلا نیازی به اینقد پول ندارم...

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> سلام دوست من.چرا خودتو اذیت میکنی؟اگه ارادشو داری بمون.من خودم پارسال 42000 شدم.امسال شدم 13000.نمیگم ترکوندم ولی خیلی رشد کردم.اگه جدی تر میخوندم امسال پزشکی رو قبول بودم.امسالم همه ی تلاشمو میکنم.بازم تصمیم نهایی با خودته.موفق باشی


ینی امسال هم میمونی؟؟؟؟چه خونواده ی توپی داریاااااا اگه من بودم خو میکشتنم خخخ

----------


## fatimashokri76m

حالا یه راهکار بدین خونوادمو راضی کنم ....

----------


## Mr.vakil

از این جور ادما خب زیادن دور و اطراف من زیادن که 7000بوده سال دوم 2000 شده درصورتی که هدفش زیر100 بود باید هدفتو تا اخر ادامه بدی 
ادمایی هم هستن که تا اخر راه ادامه دادان وهر روز به از دیروز مثلا یک دانش اموزی که خیلیا نمیشناسین فاطمه محسنی رتبه 120هزار ریاضی سال دوم رشته انسانی کنکور شرکت کردن رتبه 4 کشوری را کسب کردن اگر به حرف های مرد بود ایشون الان رتبه 20000باید میشدن ولی نه 4 
پس غیر ممکن غیر ممکنه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## politician

> یکی از دوستای من پارسال همه ی درصد هاش منفی بود امسال همه ی درصد هاش بالای 65 بود....


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ...بگه اون رفیق کارنامشوبذاره اگه چنین چیزی بودمن دیگه پاموتوانجمن نمیذارم :Yahoo (20): نمیدونم چرااینجاهمه بدون مدرک حرف میزنن اگه اینطوره منم دوستم پارسال همه ی درصداش منفی 33بودامسال رتبه دورقمی اوردحالاامیدوارشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## politician

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 دوستمون داشت خیال پردازی میکردجدی نگیر :Yahoo (113):

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> دوستمون داشت خیال پردازی میکردجدی نگیر


شایدم راست گفته

----------


## politician

> شایدم راست گفته


خب منم شایدراست بگم که دوستم بادرصدای منفی دورقمی شدامسال :Yahoo (4): ...ایناهمه یه مشت دروغه  اوجاقلوروببین هرسال رتبش بهتروبهترشده بودتااین که زیرهزاررسیدنه اینکه یهوازدرصدمنفی بشه بالای60زدایناهمه یه مشت امیددروغه کسی که پایش اینقدرضعیفه که حتی یه سوال هم نتونه جواب بده بایدبره کلی تشریحی کارکنه بعدتازه بره سراغ تست بعدافزایش سرعت که همین کاراکلی زمان بره نمیدونم چرابعضی دخترااینقدرزودباورن بیش ترآسیب های اجتماعی هم به خطرهمین زودباوری دخترایه

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> خب منم شایدراست بگم که دوستم بادرصدای منفی دورقمی شدامسال...ایناهمه یه مشت دروغه  اوجاقلوروببین هرسال رتبش بهتروبهترشده بودتااین که زیرهزاررسیدنه اینکه یهوازدرصدمنفی بشه بالای60زدایناهمه یه مشت امیددروغه کسی که پایش اینقدرضعیفه که حتی یه سوال هم نتونه جواب بده بایدبره کلی تشریحی کارکنه بعدتازه بره سراغ تست بعدافزایش سرعت که همین کاراکلی زمان بره نمیدونم چرابعضی دخترااینقدرزودباورن بیش ترآسیب های اجتماعی هم به خطرهمین زودباوری دخترایه


حالا کی گفته دخترا زود باورن؟؟؟؟منم حرف این دوستمونو اصلا جدی نمیگیرم دنبال یکی میگردم عین من رتبه سال اولش مثلا نه یا ده هزار ولی سال دومش زیر هزار...میخوام باهاش صحبت کنم راز موفقیتش چی بوده سراغ دارین شما؟؟

----------


## payaa

چندتا نکته :اول این که بچه ها اینجا همه کنکوری و یا پشت کنکوری هستن پس وافعا با وجود این که میخوان هم نمی تونن کمک زیادی بکنن چون هنوز تجربه مستقیم و اینا رو ندیدن توسط تجارب شخصیبعد این که اگه نظر شخصی من (فقط شخصی و نه هیچی دیگه)  رو میخوای ببین اگه میتونی عزمت رو 100% جزم کنی و چندین برابر بهتر از ارسال عمل کنی و به رتبه های خیلی خیلی خوب فکر کنی بمون وگرنه به هیچ وجه نمون ! دلایل هم بعید میدونم نیاز باشه بگم،نیاز هست ؟ حالا یه اشاره ی کوچیک میکنم :رقابت سخت تر هر سال،مشخص نبودن سطح سوالات سال بعد،بالا رفتن تعداد افراد پرتلاش هر سال،اتفاقات پیشبینی نشده ای که برای خودت شاید بیفته،شرکت کسایی که دانشجو هستن یا مدرک گرفتن به کنکور تجربی و ... که همه میتونه باعث شه همین رتبه هم تکرار نشهدر نهایت تصمیم اخر با خودتونه ! هیچ فردی شما رو مثل خودتون نمیشناسه پس اگه به یه استارت خیلی بهتر از پارسال و ادامه دادنش و کار سخت و ... اعتقاد دارید و به نظرتون میتونید عملیش کنید بمونید و اگه نه هم که ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

انقد تست بزنی تا جونت دربیاد بخدا با تست کم هیچی نمیشی...صد منبع بزن فقط بزن

----------


## sajad564

> انقد تست بزنی تا جونت دربیاد بخدا با تست کم هیچی نمیشی...صد منبع بزن فقط بزن


خودت که فقط میخواستی ای کیو بخوی؟

----------


## dralireza

*سلام به همه دوستان مخصوصا شمایی که الان تو دوراهی هستی
فارغ از همه بحثایی که دوستان فرمودن به این فکر نکن که چند سال بعد قراره چی بشه بلکه به اینکه الان چی هستی و می خوای چی بشی 
شاید همه ی کنکوری ها تقریبا شرایطشون یکسان باشه ،اینایی هم که می یان می گن پدر و مادرمون اینجوری بودن و حمایتمون می کردنو....خلاصه همه ی جاییی دیگه خسته می شن اما این خانواده ها استثنا هستن
حالا بگذریم،خانواده ی منم مث بقیه هسن من خودم دانش آموز ممتاز مدرسمون بودم و کلی معدل و اینا عاولی ...اما تو کنکور به دلایلی نتونستم رتبه ی خودمو کسب کنم حالا منم می خوام پشت کنکور بمونم اما 1-باید دلایل شکستمو پیدا کنم وآنالیزشون کنم 2-گه کمبود منابع دارم باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم بهترین و مفید ترینشو و چند منبعی نرم جلو البته به جز بعضی درسا 3-بایستی نحوه ی مطالعمو بررسی کنم شاید ایراد اصلی از مطالعه کردنمه که نتیجه نمی گیرم پس باید با روش های مطالعه ی صحیح آشنا بشم 4-باید دید خودمو نسبت به خودم خانوادم و آیندم عوض کنم چون هر چقدر منفی فکر کنی همون به سرت می یاد...
من خودم همه ی اینا رو که پایه ی رتبه برتری هستن واسه خودم مشخص کردم اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم*

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> انقد تست بزنی تا جونت دربیاد بخدا با تست کم هیچی نمیشی...صد منبع بزن فقط بزن


این حرفتو خیلی قبوا دارم ...اگه من امسال واسه شیمی مثلا فقط به مبتکران اکتفا نمیکردم دوسه تا کتاب دیگه هم میگرفتم الان خیلی بهتر میشد درصدم تو اختصاصیا شیمیم کمترین بود.20 درصد زدم.

----------


## Arya3f

بهترین موردی که میتونم براتون بزنم محمد باباییه

----------


## sajad564

> این حرفتو خیلی قبوا دارم ...اگه من امسال واسه شیمی مثلا فقط به مبتکران اکتفا نمیکردم دوسه تا کتاب دیگه هم میگرفتم الان خیلی بهتر میشد درصدم تو اختصاصیا شیمیم کمترین بود.20 درصد زدم.


دو سه تا کتاب دیگه میگرفتی منفی33 میزدی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> *سلام به همه دوستان مخصوصا شمایی که الان تو دوراهی هستی
> فارغ از همه بحثایی که دوستان فرمودن به این فکر نکن که چند سال بعد قراره چی بشه بلکه به اینکه الان چی هستی و می خوای چی بشی 
> شاید همه ی کنکوری ها تقریبا شرایطشون یکسان باشه ،اینایی هم که می یان می گن پدر و مادرمون اینجوری بودن و حمایتمون می کردنو....خلاصه همه ی جاییی دیگه خسته می شن اما این خانواده ها استثنا هستن
> حالا بگذریم،خانواده ی منم مث بقیه هسن من خودم دانش آموز ممتاز مدرسمون بودم و کلی معدل و اینا عاولی ...اما تو کنکور به دلایلی نتونستم رتبه ی خودمو کسب کنم حالا منم می خوام پشت کنکور بمونم اما 1-باید دلایل شکستمو پیدا کنم وآنالیزشون کنم 2-گه کمبود منابع دارم باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم بهترین و مفید ترینشو و چند منبعی نرم جلو البته به جز بعضی درسا 3-بایستی نحوه ی مطالعمو بررسی کنم شاید ایراد اصلی از مطالعه کردنمه که نتیجه نمی گیرم پس باید با روش های مطالعه ی صحیح آشنا بشم 4-باید دید خودمو نسبت به خودم خانوادم و آیندم عوض کنم چون هر چقدر منفی فکر کنی همون به سرت می یاد...
> من خودم همه ی اینا رو که پایه ی رتبه برتری هستن واسه خودم مشخص کردم اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم*


رتبتون امسال چند شد که میخواین بمونین؟
من با 9000 میتونم به زیر هزار فک کنم ؟منطقه سه هستمم.معدل کتبیم 18.75منم درسم خوبه و توی دبیرتان نمونه دولتی درس خوندم .اینارو گفتم که بدونی شوت نیستم که الکی بخوام ادعا کنم پزشکی درمیام امسال یه سری مشکلات باهام بود .یکمم بی تجربگی کردم .اما میخوام جبران کنم .

----------


## Elahe_97

چرا نميشه؟؟؟
دوست ابجيم اول كه كنكور داد رتبش شد١٢٠٠٠
سال دوم عزمشو جزم كرد خداوكيلي خوب ميخوند رتبش شد٨٠٠

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> دو سه تا کتاب دیگه میگرفتی منفی33 میزدی


چرا؟من دیگه مبتکرانو قبول ندارم فقط درسنامش خوبه ؟شما تونستی نتیجه بگیری با هاش؟برا همین اینو گفتم .ولی مثلا ریاضی با مهروماه و فیزیک با گاج یا خیلی سبز دیگه نیازی به منبع دیگه ای نیست ولی شیمی واقعا نیازه

----------


## sami7

پارسال همینطور موقه ها توی اواخر مرداد بودیم

رفتم کتاب فروشی کتاب همایش زیست شناسی بخرم

دیدم ی پسر چند دقیقه بعد اومد خیلی افتاده و و ساده و مهربون بود ی سلام هم به من داد 

بعدش سراغ فلان کتاب پزشکی گرفت و ی نگاه بعدش به کتاب انداخت و بعدش از من پرسید که کنکوری هستی ؟ چ کتاب زیست و شیمی خوبه ؟

تو دل خودم گفتم از اون ادمای مشنگ هس ی دقیقه کتاب پزشکی چک میکنه و ی دقیقه هم دنبال کتاب کنکور !

بعدش گفت راستشو بخای من بچه پاسارگاد هستم و پزشکی شهر شما قبول شدم و میخام واسه کمک به چندتا بچه که وضع مالی خوبی ندارن کتاب 

بخریم ینی کل بچه های پزشکی پول روی هم کردیم من مسئول خرید شدم 

قیافه من  :Yahoo (39):  قضاوت بیخود !  :Yahoo (113):  

گفتش که سال اولی که کنکور داده ینی سال 92 رتبش 78 هزار شده

سال 93 رتبش 400 شده ! از یک شهر محروم و منطقه 3 !

امیدوارم جواب سوالتو گرفته باشی استارتر عزیز

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> پارسال همینطور موقه ها توی اواخر مرداد بودیم
> 
> رفتم کتاب فروشی کتاب همایش زیست شناسی بخرم
> 
> دیدم ی پسر چند دقیقه بعد اومد خیلی افتاده و و ساده و مهربون بود ی سلام هم به من داد 
> 
> بعدش سراغ فلان کتاب پزشکی گرفت و ی نگاه بعدش به کتاب انداخت و بعدش از من پرسید که کنکوری هستی ؟ چ کتاب زیست و شیمی خوبه ؟
> 
> تو دل خودم گفتم از اون ادمای مشنگ هس ی دقیقه کتاب پزشکی چک میکنه و ی دقیقه هم دنبال کتاب کنکور !
> ...



مرسی .خیلی تکون دهنده بود

----------


## sajad564

> پارسال همینطور موقه ها توی اواخر مرداد بودیم
> 
> رفتم کتاب فروشی کتاب همایش زیست شناسی بخرم
> 
> دیدم ی پسر چند دقیقه بعد اومد خیلی افتاده و و ساده و مهربون بود ی سلام هم به من داد 
> 
> بعدش سراغ فلان کتاب پزشکی گرفت و ی نگاه بعدش به کتاب انداخت و بعدش از من پرسید که کنکوری هستی ؟ چ کتاب زیست و شیمی خوبه ؟
> 
> تو دل خودم گفتم از اون ادمای مشنگ هس ی دقیقه کتاب پزشکی چک میکنه و ی دقیقه هم دنبال کتاب کنکور !
> ...


ینی خوشم میاد یکی از ادمایی هستی که حرف الکی نمیزنه

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> ینی خوشم میاد یکی از ادمایی هستی که حرف الکی نمیزنه


شما چه رشته ای میخونین؟؟

----------


## varesh

> دیگه کنکوراینقدرهم فضایی نیست که... کسی که سی هزارمیشه پایش خیلی ضعیفه الآن ترازبالاهای زیادی نمیتونن زیرهزاربرسن بعدچطورمیشه باپایه ی فوق ضعیف تویه سال زیرهزارشه چنین کسی اول بایدکتابایی مث سیرتاپیازکارکنه بعدکتابای پیشرفته ترکه همین کلی زمان بره این رفیق معرفی کن تابشناسیمش


بله ..معلومه کسی ک پایش ضعیفه خیلی زمان میبره درس خوندنش و باید از پایه شروع کنه...
ولی نشدنی نیست..
مث نمونه هایی ک تو همین انجمن کارنامشون هست با معدل پایین 10-12...ولی تو کنکور جبران کردن
 این اقایی ک من گفتم 
الان 7سال پزشکی رو تموم کرده 
دبیرستان تیز هوشان میخونده ..ولی به قول خودش تنبل کل مدرسه بوده و اصا درس نمیخونده..برا همین رتبش شده 30هزار
سال بعدش دیگه درس براش جدی شد.وقتی شروع کرد دیگه از جون مایه گذاشت..الکی الکی ک 600نشده
میگفت من ک رفتم پرونده رو بگیرم از مدرسه. همه  مدیر  و ناظم میگفتن تو؟؟تو 600اوردی؟؟فلانی ک شاگرد اول ما بود پزشکی نیاورد...
100درصد میشه پایه ضعیف رو تو یه سال جبران کرد.

----------


## dralireza

> رتبتون امسال چند شد که میخواین بمونین؟
> من با 9000 میتونم به زیر هزار فک کنم ؟منطقه سه هستمم.معدل کتبیم 18.75منم درسم خوبه و توی دبیرتان نمونه دولتی درس خوندم .اینارو گفتم که بدونی شوت نیستم که الکی بخوام ادعا کنم پزشکی درمیام امسال یه سری مشکلات باهام بود .یکمم بی تجربگی کردم .اما میخوام جبران کنم .


سلام
رتبه ی من امسال 7000 شد منطقه 3 با  همون معدل کتبی شما...نه می دونم چی می گی کلا ...من امسال واقعا واقعا بگم واسه کنکور اصلا مثل ی کنکوری نخوندم از دی ماه شروع کردم و الکی تا فروردین یکم خوندم بعد فروردین و اردیبهشت نخوندم و خردادو خوندم ...
اگه حرفایی که بالا زدم رو واسه خودت مشخص کنی قطعا می تونیم زیر هزار بشیم شایدم رتبه برتر (ادعا نیس همش دست خودمونه)
من می شناسم کسیو که با معدا12 و رتبه 130 هزار تونست سال بعد پزشکی بیاره

----------


## The.Best.Name

_بنده یک عدد پشت کنکوری بودم که در اولین سالم سال 89 رتبه ی 94560 منطقه 2 رو کسب نمودم ... با یه سال تلاش البته نه خیلی زیاد رتبه ی 3677 منطقه ی 2 رو کسب نمودم ... البته الان دوستان و عزیزان میان میگه " بنده خدااااا کنکور 90 رو با 95 مقایسه میکنییییی ؟ " باید بگم کنکور در هر دوره ای سخت بوده اگه سوالات اون موقع راحت تر به نظر میان مسلما سطح سواد و امکانات اون دوره هم خیلی پایین تر از الان بوده ... در هر حال اگه واقعا مطمئنی که نا امیدی نمیاد سراغت پشت کنکور بمون و با یه برنامه ی اصولی پیش برو ... مسلما موفقیت در انتظارته_

----------


## sajad564

> چرا؟من دیگه مبتکرانو قبول ندارم فقط درسنامش خوبه ؟شما تونستی نتیجه بگیری با هاش؟برا همین اینو گفتم .ولی مثلا ریاضی با مهروماه و فیزیک با گاج یا خیلی سبز دیگه نیازی به منبع دیگه ای نیست ولی شیمی واقعا نیازه


مبتکرانو منم زیاد باهاش موافق نیستم ولی شما که میخوای سه چهار تا کتاب برای شیمی کار کنی قطعا هیچ کدومشونو نمیتونی بخونی...برای هر درس یه کتاب کافیه.اگه وقت کردید یه کتاب دیگه هم کنارش کار کنین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## مسیح

> سلام دوستان گلم.من یک عدد کنکوری 95 هستم.همون موقع که کنکورمودادم میدونستم اون چیزی که میخوام (پزشکی هدفمه)درنمیام .برا همین برنامه چیدم برا سال بعد.رتبه ها که اومد 9000 شدم .کلی گریه و زاری کردم.بعد مدتی عزمم جزم شد برا سال بعد.اومدم اینجا تا کلی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم از دبیر کتاب و دی وی دی و برنامه ریزیو خلاصه سعی کردم سال بعدو با دید بهتر بخونم.من چون توی شهرم دبیر درست حسابی و از قضا مشاور کاربلد و خلاصه اون امکاناتی که بچه های شهرای بزرگ دارن رو ندارم تنها کاری که تونستم بکنم این بود که از طریق همین فضای مجازی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم.اما الان یکم دودل شدم !ینی این همه مصمم بودم برا سال بعد الان دچار تزلزل شدم!هی به خودم میگم انتخاب رشته کنم برم !بعدش بخونم برای پزشکی!هی میگم نه اگه میخوای همین الان تلاشتو بکن!میدونم شاید شما هم دچار همچین شرایطس شدینه !خواهش میکنم بگین راه درست از نظر شما کدومه!ازوقتی نتایج اومده و کلی پشت کنکوری شکست خورده رو میبینم احساس میکنم شاید این اتفاق هم برای من بیفته .خانوادم میگن انتخاب رشته کن وبرو .مثلا برو دبیری!وبعد کنکور بده برای پزشکی!من تا اون موقع میمیرم خو....حالا به نظرتون چیکار کنم !من اراده ی موندن دارم !ولی چون رتبه ی امسالم 9000 هستش خونوادم میگن فوقش سال بعد بشی 4000.آیا این حرف درسته؟!نظرتونو بگین !اصلا هرچی میخواین بگین!ناراحت نمیشم .بالاخره باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم.نمیخوام شکست بخورم باز.
> پ ن:آیا میتونم واقعا از 9000 زیر 1000شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوالم خیلی مسخرس ولی خب میخوام بدونم کسایی بودن که سال اول رتبشون داغون بوده ولی سال بعد ترکونده باشن؟؟!؟!


اینکه دچار تزلزل میشید ترس ذهنی هست .شما اگه ته ته دلتون میدونید که میتونید بمونید و بهتر شید حتما بمونید.اما باید واسه زیر 1000 تلاش کنید.
من 5سال پیش که کنکور ریاضی دادم اول رتبم 28 هزار منطقه یک شد همه ی چیزایی که شما میگید رو خونواده و اطرافیان بم گفتن اما من واقعا میخواستم بمونم و سال بعد رتبم 5هزار شد نسبت به قبلی خیلی بهتر بود و من الان خوشحالم که موندم.
فقط اگه موندین همه ی تلاشتون رو بکنید و ببینید باید چکار انجام بدین زیادم درگیر گرفتن کتاب جدید و دی وی دی و اینا نباشید چون بیشترش به خوندن خودتون و نحوه ی مطالعه ربط داره.
لطفا بگید کدوم شهر هستید.
ایشالا موفق باشید.

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> اینکه دچار تزلزل میشید ترس ذهنی هست .شما اگه ته ته دلتون میدونید که میتونید بمونید و بهتر شید حتما بمونید.اما باید واسه زیر 1000 تلاش کنید.
> من 5سال پیش که کنکور ریاضی دادم اول رتبم 28 هزار منطقه یک شد همه ی چیزایی که شما میگید رو خونواده و اطرافیان بم گفتن اما من واقعا میخواستم بمونم و سال بعد رتبم 5هزار شد نسبت به قبلی خیلی بهتر بود و من الان خوشحالم که موندم.
> فقط اگه موندین همه ی تلاشتون رو بکنید و ببینید باید چکار انجام بدین زیادم درگیر گرفتن کتاب جدید و دی وی دی و اینا نباشید چون بیشترش به خوندن خودتون و نحوه ی مطالعه ربط داره.
> لطفا بگید کدوم شهر هستید.
> ایشالا موفق باشید.



یه شهر کوچیک بدون امکانات کافی .

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> مبتکرانو منم زیاد باهاش موافق نیستم ولی شما که میخوای سه چهار تا کتاب برای شیمی کار کنی قطعا هیچ کدومشونو نمیتونی بخونی...برای هر درس یه کتاب کافیه.اگه وقت کردید یه کتاب دیگه هم کنارش کار کنین


منظور منم این بنود همه رو باهم کارکنم .آخه کدوم آدم عاقلی این کارو میکنه ؟منظود منم همونه که شما گفتین

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> سلام
> رتبه ی من امسال 7000 شد منطقه 3 با  همون معدل کتبی شما...نه می دونم چی می گی کلا ...من امسال واقعا واقعا بگم واسه کنکور اصلا مثل ی کنکوری نخوندم از دی ماه شروع کردم و الکی تا فروردین یکم خوندم بعد فروردین و اردیبهشت نخوندم و خردادو خوندم ...
> اگه حرفایی که بالا زدم رو واسه خودت مشخص کنی قطعا می تونیم زیر هزار بشیم شایدم رتبه برتر (ادعا نیس همش دست خودمونه)
> من می شناسم کسیو که با معدا12 و رتبه 130 هزار تونست سال بعد پزشکی بیاره



دلایل شکستمو دیگه الان میدونم.یکیش عقب انداختن خوندن بعضی مباحثه.باعث شد عقب بیفتم.وخیلی چیزارو
هم حذف کردم .مرور کافی نداشتم .....وقتی ترازم تو قلم چی کم میشد کلا میریختم بهم ....و خیلی چیز دیگه .

----------


## sajad564

ولی به این هم توجه کنین که بیشتر از 98 درصدتون قراره شکست بخورینو قبول (بر اساس تعداد نفراتی که توی کنکور شرکت میکننو کسایی که  موفق میشن)
شما اگه بخوای میشه این قطعیه ولی 98 درصد بچه ها اول سال همینو میگنو تهش موفق نمیشن
سعی کنین به کسی رحیه بی خودی ندیدن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> ولی به این هم توجه کنین که بیشتر از 98 درصدتون قراره شکست بخورینو قبول (بر اساس تعداد نفراتی که توی کنکور شرکت میکننو کسایی که  موفق میشن)
> شما اگه بخوای میشه این قطعیه ولی 98 درصد بچه ها اول سال همینو میگنو تهش موفق نمیشن
> سعی کنین به کسی رحیه بی خودی ندیدن


,وای شما چقد فاز منفی میدین!!!!

----------


## behdad

برو دانشگاه

----------


## sajad564

> ,وای شما چقد فاز منفی میدین!!!!


موفقیت توی حرف خیلی اسون=تلاش میکنی موفق میشی.
خب درست هم هست ولی توی عمل زیاد تلاش کردن کار اسونیه؟؟اصن تلاش ینی سختی کشیدن...منطقی به قضیه نگاه کنین اگه بیست تا تست هوش بهتون بدن برای جواب دادن به این بیستا سوال به چی نیاز دارین؟؟اطلاعات علمی خوب؟؟پولدار بودن؟؟تلاش کردن؟؟نخیر باید یه ضریب هوشی خوب داشته باشین
حالا اگه بیستا تست زیست بدن چی؟؟باید قبلش زیستو خوب خونده باشی و براش تلاش کرده باشی...که این برمیگرده به هوش هیجانی.خیلی ها کم کاری کردن قبول نشدن...بقیه هم میگن فلانی تلاش نکردو قبول نشد...انقد ساده به قضیه نگاه میکنن...مسیر مسیره سختیه این که هر روز هشت نه ساعت درس بخونی کار سختیه اینکه هی بری سمت خوندن چیزایی که حس میکنی قبلا خوب خونده بودی ولی الان حس میکنی یادت رفته کار سختیه اینکه حرف بقیه رو تحمل کنی کار سختیه کسی که موفق نشده نمیشه گفت فقط تلاش نکرده اون ادم تنبلی نکرده فقط نتونسته از یه مسیر سخت عبور کنه.اصن اسمش روشه سخت.اگه قرار هرکی که قبول نشه بگیم تنبلی کرده که دیگه اسم مسیرمون سخت نمیشه میشد یه مسیر اسون که خیلی راحت میشد توش موفق شد ولی بخاطر تنبلی اقای ایکسو ایگرگ موفق نشدن...دلیل اصلی سخت بودن مسیر که باعث میشه خیلی ها موفق نشن.کم کاری نکردن اتفاقا خوب تلاش کردن...ولی ن اونقدری که باید میکردن...شاید بگی ن خودم کم کاری کردم میمونم سال دیگه روزی ده دوازده ساعت درس میخونم قبول میشم...شدنیه ولی خیلی سخت تر از اون چیزیه فکرشو بکنی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> موفقیت توی حرف خیلی اسون=تلاش میکنی موفق میشی.
> خب درست هم هست ولی توی عمل زیاد تلاش کردن کار اسونیه؟؟اصن تلاش ینی سختی کشیدن...منطقی به قضیه نگاه کنین اگه بیست تا تست هوش بهتون بدن برای جواب دادن به این بیستا سوال به چی نیاز دارین؟؟اطلاعات علمی خوب؟؟پولدار بودن؟؟تلاش کردن؟؟نخیر باید یه ضریب هوشی خوب داشته باشین
> حالا اگه بیستا تست زیست بدن چی؟؟باید قبلش زیستو خوب خونده باشی و براش تلاش کرده باشی...که این برمیگرده به هوش هیجانی.خیلی ها کم کاری کردن قبول نشدن...بقیه هم میگن فلانی تلاش نکردو قبول نشد...انقد ساده به قضیه نگاه میکنن...مسیر مسیره سختیه این که هر روز هشت نه ساعت درس بخونی کار سختیه اینکه هی بری سمت خوندن چیزایی که حس میکنی قبلا خوب خونده بودی ولی الان حس میکنی یادت رفته کار سختیه اینکه حرف بقیه رو تحمل کنی کار سختیه کسی که موفق نشده نمیشه گفت فقط تلاش نکرده اون ادم تنبلی نکرده فقط نتونسته از یه مسیر سخت عبور کنه.اصن اسمش روشه سخت.اگه قرار هرکی که قبول نشه بگیم تنبلی کرده که دیگه اسم مسیرمون سخت نمیشه میشد یه مسیر اسون که خیلی راحت میشد توش موفق شد ولی بخاطر تنبلی اقای ایکسو ایگرگ موفق نشدن...دلیل اصلی سخت بودن مسیر که باعث میشه خیلی ها موفق نشن.کم کاری نکردن اتفاقا خوب تلاش کردن...ولی ن اونقدری که باید میکردن...شاید بگی ن خودم کم کاری کردم میمونم سال دیگه روزی ده دوازده ساعت درس میخونم قبول میشم...شدنیه ولی خیلی سخت تر از اون چیزیه فکرشو بکنی



میشه بگین رشتتون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> میشه بگین رشتتون چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ریاضی به تجربی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## amiramiramir79

رفقا اگه قرار باشه 98 کنکور بگیرن به احتمال زیاد از پشت کنکوریا با کنکور اولیا جداگونه میگیرن....نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## sajad564

> رفقا اگه قرار باشه 98 کنکور بگیرن به احتمال زیاد از پشت کنکوریا با کنکور اولیا جداگونه میگیرن....نظر شما چیه؟


باو ادبیات میخواد چه تغعیری کنه؟؟فیزیکو میخوان کجاشو تغعیر بدن؟؟عربیو دینی هم تغعیراتشون جزییه میمونه یه شیمیو زیست(ریاضی هم که اصلااااااااا تغعیر نمیکنه)بعدش مگه شما کی کنکور داری؟؟؟

----------


## Dr_farid

اینکه رتبه چقدر تغییر میکنه و بدتر میشه یا بهتر میشه فقط به خودت و تلاشت بستگی داره. من یکسال موندم امسال هم مثل پارسال شد رتبه ام ولی کسایی بودن که خوندن و رتبه های خوب کسب کردن و بعضیا هم که اصلا نخوندن رتبه اشون بدتر شد. اگه واقعا تلاش میکنی و میخونی بمون حتما

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> اینکه رتبه چقدر تغییر میکنه و بدتر میشه یا بهتر میشه فقط به خودت و تلاشت بستگی داره. من یکسال موندم امسال هم مثل پارسال شد رتبه ام ولی کسایی بودن که خوندن و رتبه های خوب کسب کردن و بعضیا هم که اصلا نخوندن رتبه اشون بدتر شد. اگه واقعا تلاش میکنی و میخونی بمون حتما


درست میگین ..منم دیگه قانع شدم بمونم.

----------


## Last.Behi

> سلام دوستان گلم.من یک عدد کنکوری 95 هستم.همون موقع که کنکورمودادم میدونستم اون چیزی که میخوام (پزشکی هدفمه)درنمیام .برا همین برنامه چیدم برا سال بعد.رتبه ها که اومد 9000 شدم .کلی گریه و زاری کردم.بعد مدتی عزمم جزم شد برا سال بعد.اومدم اینجا تا کلی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم از دبیر کتاب و دی وی دی و برنامه ریزیو خلاصه سعی کردم سال بعدو با دید بهتر بخونم.من چون توی شهرم دبیر درست حسابی و از قضا مشاور کاربلد و خلاصه اون امکاناتی که بچه های شهرای بزرگ دارن رو ندارم تنها کاری که تونستم بکنم این بود که از طریق همین فضای مجازی اطلاعاتمو بالاببرم.اما الان یکم دودل شدم !ینی این همه مصمم بودم برا سال بعد الان دچار تزلزل شدم!هی به خودم میگم انتخاب رشته کنم برم !بعدش بخونم برای پزشکی!هی میگم نه اگه میخوای همین الان تلاشتو بکن!میدونم شاید شما هم دچار همچین شرایطس شدینه !خواهش میکنم بگین راه درست از نظر شما کدومه!ازوقتی نتایج اومده و کلی پشت کنکوری شکست خورده رو میبینم احساس میکنم شاید این اتفاق هم برای من بیفته .خانوادم میگن انتخاب رشته کن وبرو .مثلا برو دبیری!وبعد کنکور بده برای پزشکی!من تا اون موقع میمیرم خو....حالا به نظرتون چیکار کنم !من اراده ی موندن دارم !ولی چون رتبه ی امسالم 9000 هستش خونوادم میگن فوقش سال بعد بشی 4000.آیا این حرف درسته؟!نظرتونو بگین !اصلا هرچی میخواین بگین!ناراحت نمیشم .بالاخره باید با دید باز انتخاب کنم.نمیخوام شکست بخورم باز.
> پ ن:آیا میتونم واقعا از 9000 زیر 1000شم ؟؟؟؟؟؟سوالم خیلی مسخرس ولی خب میخوام بدونم کسایی بودن که سال اول رتبشون داغون بوده ولی سال بعد ترکونده باشن؟؟!؟!


کسی نمیتونه بگه ولی اکثر افرادی که رتبشون بالای 5000 منطقه میشه سال دوم رتبشونو اگه بتونن کم کنن میرسونن به 4000 یا 3000 ولی واقعیت اینه رتبه زیر 2000 واقعا خیلی خیییییییییییییلی تلاش میخواد البته همه اینا منظورم منطقه 2 بود مناطق دیگه رو نمیدونم.

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> کسی نمیتونه بگه ولی اکثر افرادی که رتبشون بالای 5000 منطقه میشه سال دوم رتبشونو اگه بتونن کم کنن میرسونن به 4000 یا 3000 ولی واقعیت اینه رتبه زیر 2000 واقعا خیلی خیییییییییییییلی تلاش میخواد البته همه اینا منظورم منطقه 2 بود مناطق دیگه رو نمیدونم.


من مططقه سه هستم .رتبمم به خاطر گم گاری خودم بود که اینطورشد وگرنه دانش آموز پرت و از لحاظ درسی تنبل نیستم

----------


## Dr_farid

> درست میگین ..منم دیگه قانع شدم بمونم.


خوبه ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## raha..

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله اما واقعا تلاش کرد...

----------


## raha..

> رفقا اگه قرار باشه 98 کنکور بگیرن به احتمال زیاد از پشت کنکوریا با کنکور اولیا جداگونه میگیرن....نظر شما چیه؟


هنوز 96 نرسیده به فکر پشت کنکور موندن 98ای؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من دختر داییم 97 آزمون داره از الان سال دوم را که تموم کرده خلاصه نویسی کرده که واسه کنکور راحت باشه...
به امید پشت کنکور موندن جلو نیاین وگرنه میشین مثل ماها...

----------


## raha..

عزیزانی که مدرک خواستن ی سوال ازشون دارم به نظرتون اینکه من بخوام دروغ بگم چه سودی برام داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

کاش قبل از اینکه حرف بزنین ی خرده از مغزتون استفاده میکردین...
ر.ا:
اگر باور داری میشه حتما میشه...به حرف آدم های تنگ نظر هم گوش نکن...

----------


## h.m2010

واقعا یک عددی؟
اگر تمام تلاشتو بزاری و یه درصدم به فکر شکست خوردن نباشی  حتما موفق می شی

----------


## tavakoli

اگر مشکل مالی نداری سربازی هم که خدارشکر ..میری خونه شوهر دیگه چرا مجبوری درسی که نمیخوای رو بخونی برو سال بعد کنکور

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*زمانی که با تمام وجود چیزی و بخوای! هیچ چیز جلودارت نیست!! 
حقیقت اینه که شکست خورده بین پشت کنکوری ها زیاد هست! چیزی بالاتر از 90 درصد پشت کنکوری ها موفق نمیشن!!

تو انجمن خبری نیست!
برو بشین بخون... با روش درست بخون*

----------


## amiramiramir79

> باو ادبیات میخواد چه تغعیری کنه؟؟فیزیکو میخوان کجاشو تغعیر بدن؟؟عربیو دینی هم تغعیراتشون جزییه میمونه یه شیمیو زیست(ریاضی هم که اصلااااااااا تغعیر نمیکنه)بعدش مگه شما کی کنکور داری؟؟؟


من 97 ام 


ولی من پیش نویس زیست و شیمی رو دیدم کلا از زندگی نا امید شدم... ولی انصافا کتابای جدیدو خوب طراحی کردن

----------


## khansar

میلاد علی نیا از 130هزار به دندان ساری رسید

----------


## -Shirin-

> پارسال همینطور موقه ها توی اواخر مرداد بودیم
> 
> رفتم کتاب فروشی کتاب همایش زیست شناسی بخرم
> 
> دیدم ی پسر چند دقیقه بعد اومد خیلی افتاده و و ساده و مهربون بود ی سلام هم به من داد 
> UP
> اشکم دراومد
> 
> بعدش سراغ فلان کتاب پزشکی گرفت و ی نگاه بعدش به کتاب انداخت و بعدش از من پرسید که کنکوری هستی ؟ چ کتاب زیست و شیمی خوبه ؟
> ...


UP
اشکم دراومد :Y (711):

----------


## Maneli

دقت کردین کسایی که تاپیک های احساسی میزنن که بترکونن آخرش نتیجه قشنگی نگرفتن!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mohammad1381

> دقت کردین کسایی که تاپیک های احساسی میزنن که بترکونن آخرش نتیجه قشنگی نگرفتن!!!!!!!!!!!!


دقیقا این افراد معمولا درس هم خوندن ولی بخاطر چند تا اشتباه کوچیک و گاهی ناخواسته گرفتار میشن

----------


## sarvenazz

این تاپیکای قدیمی رو وقتی میارین بالا من واقعا افسردگی میگیرم  :Yahoo (21):  فک کنین 4 سال پیش بوده. چه کارایی که نکردن، چه راهایی که نرفتن، چه غم و غصه هایی که تا الان پشت سر نذاشتن و ... . تازه خوشبینی بعضیا هم جالب بود ...  :Y (636):

----------


## king of konkur

چقدر از تاپیکای قدیمی میشه درس گرفت واقعا...

----------


## Mahdis79

> دقت کردین کسایی که تاپیک های احساسی میزنن که بترکونن آخرش نتیجه قشنگی نگرفتن!!!!!!!!!!!!


استارتر این تاپیک آخر چی قبول شد؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> این تاپیکای قدیمی رو وقتی میارین بالا من واقعا افسردگی میگیرم  فک کنین 4 سال پیش بوده. چه کارایی که نکردن، چه راهایی که نرفتن، چه غم و غصه هایی که تا الان پشت سر نذاشتن و ... . تازه خوشبینی بعضیا هم جالب بود ...


منم دقیقا همین حس بهم دس میده و خیلی ناراحت میشم :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Maneli

> استارتر این تاپیک آخر چی قبول شد؟


نمیدونم صحبتی نکرده احتمالا اتفاق خاصی نیافتاده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Oxygen

> استارتر این تاپیک آخر چی قبول شد؟


لابد چیز خوبی قبول شده که دیگه برنگشته انجمن :Yahoo (15):

----------

